# Do people really fall for these?



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Just found this message in my spam box! And who these days still has a fax number? Maybe it's different in Nigeria.

"IMMEDIATE ATM CARD PAYMENT
OFFICE OF THE CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENT,
INTERNATIONAL CREDIT SETTLEMENT

DEAR VALUED BENEFICIARY,

WE HAVE BEEN INFORMED THAT YOU ARE STILL DEALING WITH THE NONE OFFICIALS IN THE BANK. WE WISH TO ADVISE YOU THAT SUCH AN ILLEGAL ACT HAS TO STOP IF YOU WISH TO RECEIVE YOUR PAYMENT, SINCE A SOLUTION TO YOUR PROBLEM HAS BEEN APPROVED. MEANWHILE, YOUR PAYMENT HAS BEEN ARRANGED THROUGH OUR SWIFT CARD PAYMENT CENTER ASIA PACIFIC. THIS IS THE LATEST INSTRUCTION FROM GEN BUHARI, NEW PRESIDENT, FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF NIGERIA , ECONOMIC AND FINANCIAL CRIMES COMMISSION (EFCC) AS WELL AS THE INTERPOL AND FBI. IT HAS BEEN MADE EASY AND APPROVED BY PRESIDENT MOHAMMED BUHARI FOR ANY UNPAID CONTRACTORS / INHERITANCE FUNDS TO RECEIVE THEIR PAYMENT WITHOUT FURTHER DELAY.

THE ATM CARD PAYMENT CENTER HAS BEEN MANDATED TO ISSUE OUT $1,500,000.00 AS PART PAYMENT FOR THIS FISCAL YEAR 2019. REPEATEDLY, YOU SHOULD STOP ANY FURTHER COMMUNICATION WITH ANY OTHER PERSON(S) OR OFFICE(S) TO AVOID ANY DELAY IN RECEIVING YOUR PAYMENT. THIS CARD CENTER WILL SEND YOU AN ATM CARD, WHICH YOU WILL USE TO WITHDRAW YOUR MONEY IN ANY ATM MACHINE IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD, SO IF YOU WILL LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND IN THIS WAY, PLEASE LET US KNOW BY CONTACTING THE ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT DIRECTOR AND ALSO SEND THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION AS LISTED BELOW.

1. FULL NAME
2. PHONE AND FAX NUMBER
3. ADDRESS TO SEND YOUR ATM CARD
4. YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCUPATION
5. ATTACHED COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION

HOWEVER, KINDLY FIND BELOW THE CONTACT PERSON:

DR.WILLIAM POKER
DIRECTOR, ATM PAYMENT DEPARTMENT, (CBN)
EMAIL:[email protected]

NOTE THAT BECAUSE OF IMPOSTORS, WE HEREBY ISSUED YOU OUR CODE OF CONDUCT, WHICH IS (ATM-811) SO YOU HAVE TO INDICATE THIS CODE WHEN CONTACTING THE CARD CENTER BY USING IT AS YOUR SUBJECT.

YOURS FAITHFULLY,
MR,SAMUEL T.UKURA 
CHIEF AUDITOR TO THE PRESIDENT"


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi peter

in the past i have contacted the email address host through whois and informed them that there server is being used to send spam 

they soon get shut down


barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you do that Barry? Is it just [email protected]?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank goodness for Apple's very efficient spam diverter, otherwise I might have been inundated with dodgy women.


Sexybint's 'tache and hairy armpits still make me wobble a bit when I think of her. What a Christmas that was!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Well I've got my cheque. Just waiting for it to clear but already ordered my new Concorde


----------

